

Did Chatroulette Just Launch the Video Conferencing Boom?  - aresant
http://adage.com/digitalnext/article?article_id=142252

======
alilja
I'm not sure this author has actually spent any amount of time on
Chatroulette. The article reads as a list of video stats glued together with
some exposition about the magic of the internet.

The average Chatroulette connection lasts, in my experience, roughly three
seconds. If anyone started the "video conferencing boom," it was Skype and
Apple, with iChat.

------
badave
Yes, but its really fucked up so its utility is very questionable.

------
akadien
For global virtual circle jerking, yes.

~~~
nhebb
After watching last week's Tosh.0, your description may be more spot on than
you realize.

~~~
akadien
Last week's Tosh.0 is what led me to that description. Just, ewwwwww.

------
gcb
no.

